# Snow Leopard on a PC?



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone in here knows how to install Snow Leopard on a regular PC?

While I like the OS, I'm not a big fan of the laptops Apple makes, or their prices either. So, can anyone tell me how to make this happen?


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

No - it's illegal as it violates Apple's policies.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

@TrueBassist

No, atleast not where I live. Here we are free to do what we want with the software we have bought. No "policies" are enforceable by a company, even if we had signed them. So, would some people PLEASE not try to lecture me about legal issues (I just love it when people assume that THEIR laws apply everywhere without fault...) and perhaps help me with my question instead?


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude. It's not about where you live. Apples policy relates to wherever you are as it's their software you are buying. If you did a google search on this you would find out very quickly what you are doing is completely illegal. 

I am not lecturing you, I'm just letting you know it's illegal in the UK, the US and on the moon.

Your attitude is appalling considering you represent a professional company. If you think you can break the law, you should loose your job.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

You are misunderstanding me. This has specifically been tested in court here - once I buy a piece of software, I am free to do with that software what I want. My usage of said software cannot be impaired by any policy, even if I have to agree to something to use said program which "forces" me to accept their policy. 

So, what would you like to call it besides lecturing? Falsely based lecturing too. And to be completely factual here, no laws, whatsoever, apply on the moon since there is no nation that can claim the moon. But with logic such as yours, "national borders" and "national sovereignty" doesn't seem to be all that important, now does it?

My attitude is based on knowledge, logic and a local understanding of said law. Once again, you are not understanding the situation. However, with "support" such as yours, I am appalled you are even allowed to post here. So take care, feel free to utilize the tool that is situated between your ears and try not to be so judgemental next time, ok?


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow...I seem to have hit a personal note here. 

I've just looked up on case law in Sweden regarding this and you're mistaken. Installing OS X on 'foreign' hardware is in clear violation of Apple's conditions of your purchasing the OS. 

I do not understand the point you are making about national sovereignty. I have not even commented on that. 

My attitude is based on what I know. I'm sorry if it is different from what you know but I am just explaining what I believe to be true.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

According to: 26g § URL (Upphovsrättslagen) I am entitled to modify a program in anyway I need to make it accessible for me in the way it was sold. Mac OS X is sold as a "computer operating system" and thus I am allowed to modify it (if I want to) so that I can use it as a "computer operating system".

So, please tell me, are you Swedish yourself or did you Google Translate "Swedish Case Law" in about 10 minutes?


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

I study international and national law as my degree.

OS X is not a programme, it is an operating system.

Why are you being so personal?


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

Also, the only thing that is actually legal in an EULA (called "Användarlicens" in Swedish) is for the company to claim its copyright (and thus prohibit illegal copying of a program) and to exclude themselves from whatever damages may occur by installing that particular software.

Anything ELSE you wanted to know?


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

* Yawn, stretch * Is it Friday yet? * 

*Who woke me up?* 

Leeter. Snow Leopard is a Mac Operating system. It is not free, legally, ever. Period.
Internationally or domestic Snow Leopard is protected under Copyright law.
Whether or not Sweeden lets you get away with breaking the law is irrelivant.

You will not get assistance from this American site if your effort is to steal software.

If you are looking to purchase Snow Leopard for the PC, I do not know if that is available. You may want to Google it.
I am sorry, but it is against the policies of this Tech Support site to help you further in this matter.

That is that, and it is what it is. There is no need to argue. 

* HITS SNOOZE BAR *


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

Leeter - LANMaster has summed up what I guess I should have said in my first post. I apologise for dragging this out longer than necessary. 

If you need help with this then please post on a Swedish site where this is obviously not an illegal activity.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, interesting - how much have you studied Swedish Law? 

Also, if you HAD studied Swedish Law, URL notes that "any digital software meant to be used on a computer is referred to as a "program"" - so yes, an operating system is a program, but programs can also be run on top of operating systems, but not necessarily.

But dear GOD what a pointless discussion this has turned into. Thankyou for your VERY interesting, and meaningless, input. Please refrain from posting in this thread again, how does that sound? Want me to phrase it as an EULA too?


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

Mods - could we close this thread now?

Leeter - I genuinely hope you find an answer from a forum that allows this discussion.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

LANMaster said:


> * Yawn, stretch * Is it Friday yet? *
> 
> *Who woke me up?*
> 
> ...


I was never suggesting illegal filesharing or copying here. My entire discussion was naturally based around a fully legal, in-store bought copy of MAC OS X 10.6 (aka Snow Leopard).



> You will not get assistance from this American site if your effort is to steal software.


My discussion regarded using legally purchased software for installation on a computer different from an APPLE system.



> If you are looking to purchase Snow Leopard for the PC, I do not know if that is available. You may want to Google it.
> I am sorry, but it is against the policies of this Tech Support site to help you further in this matter.


Mind explaining WHY I can't be supported with this? It is perfectly legal in Sweden to install an operating system (like Snow Leopard) on a computer and it is illegal for an EULA to limit the use of such a program (software) and I am legally allowed to modify a program if necessary for it to be usable.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

True Bassist said:


> Mods - could we close this thread now?
> 
> Leeter - I genuinely hope you find an answer from a forum that allows this discussion.


So a thread discussing something completely legal should be marked to be closed down?


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a site which conducts itself under US law (I'm not an American, nor do I live in the US just in case you were going to ***** slap me for that) and so cannot legally cannot discuss this topic. If you can find a Swedish site like this then please use that as it will be able to discuss this topic legally.


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

Leeter said:


> So a thread discussing something completely legal should be marked to be closed down?


But it's not legal under US law, which is what this site is governed by. If you say it is legal in Sweden then I will believe you as I imagine you have more knowledge than me so discuss it on a Swedish forum.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, fair - one can no longer discuss things on a theoretical level according to US law? And I have nothing against Americans whatsoever, 9 out of 10 Americans I have met are nice people.

However, if the mods tell me that discussing modifications like these are not allowed, I'll gladly step away. However, it seems highly illogical to not allow discussions on the theory of it.

Thankyou for participating.


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

LANMaster said:


> You will not get assistance from this American site if your effort is to steal software.





LANMaster said:


> I am sorry, but it is against the policies of this Tech Support site to help you further in this matter.


This guy is a mod.

And I'm not saying just because the US say it's illegal means that you can't talk about it. I'm just saying that because the US says it's illegal you shouldn't discuss it on _US websites_.

On the Site Rules, you can see that this site is governed and abides by US law.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

And obviously this particular MOD misread, since the places you are quoting clearly refers to "stealing software" which this discussion has nothing to do with.


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

The second quote sums up exactly what the Techguy forums position is. Accept it.


----------



## Leeter (Oct 29, 2009)

But the second quote is entirely based on a misreading and misunderstanding of what my discussion was about. What is YOUR problem with this though? You haven't been active on the site for 6 months and suddenly THIS thread is all you are on about? Seriously..


----------



## True Bassist (Apr 23, 2007)

Because I have only just come back from Latvia where I was for a long period of time without internet. This is the basics of why we need to stop this thread.

This site is governed by US law - US law states that using OS X on anything else than Apple hardware is illegal. Therefore we cannot discuss this matter on this site.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I will now close this thread and refer to an administrator - where they will only re-open if the discussion is valid and can continue to solve the problem rather then the laws and rules


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's been stated numerous times already in this thread that Apple does not allow its OS to be installed on non-Apple hardware, and it is against forum rules to request or offer help for doing so. If you want to discuss any of this there are discussion and debate forums for doing so. I would close this request for help with a non-permitted activity, except that *etaf *beat me to it.


----------

